# Ratings going down



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

I drive black, select and when I have to x. If I'm in a bad area or if things get really slow or starts surging I drive x. My ratings go down significantly driving x. Really funny, pax get a clean black car for peanuts and for some reason they will give me a 1 star. Happens all the time. Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I drive exclusively x and maintain a 4.92. I wonder how much of that is Uber changing the way they filter ratings in my area.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Might have more to do with picking up low rated pax. Because of the tit for tat of ratings most of my lower ratings come from pax below a 4.5


----------



## rubidoux (Jan 23, 2017)

How do you know its the low rated pax giving you the bad rating?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

rubidoux said:


> How do you know its the low rated pax giving you the bad rating?


Simple most drivers can tell who down rated them (not always but most of the time) so they change Pax who down rate them to a one.

The last two times I picked up someone less than a 4.3 my rating dropped immediately after those rides.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Simple most drivers can tell who down rated them (not always but most of the time) so they change Pax who down rate them to a one.
> 
> The last two times I picked up someone less than a 4.3 my rating dropped immediately after those rides.


It's crazy, low rated pax somehow low rate drivers. Egg or chicken, I don't know but there is a correlation


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Simple most drivers can tell who down rated them (not always but most of the time) so they change Pax who down rate them to a one.
> 
> The last two times I picked up someone less than a 4.3 my rating dropped immediately after those rides.


Uber pool automatically added a pax at 4.4 and I had forgot to stop new requests. And yes, my rating dropped


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Actually I think it is because passengers can now opt out of eating you (woohoo!)

So the ones that didn't particularly like your service but knows that rating is huge for you, will decide not to rate you (or at least that's me) and everyone else gets five stars

But

Most folks probably would forget to rate you if it's a good interaction and rate you immediately (re: badly) if it was a bad one


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

Blackcab said:


> I drive black, select and when I have to x. If I'm in a bad area or if things get really slow or starts surging I drive x. My ratings go down significantly driving x. Really funny, pax get a clean black car for peanuts and for some reason they will give me a 1 star. Happens all the time. Anyone else have that issue?


I do X. From my few months experience pick ups in bad areas is asking for it. I'm happy to drop off PAX there. However, as soon as I do I go offline and wait until I'm in better territory.


----------



## Herself (Feb 10, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Might have more to do with picking up low rated pax. Because of the tit for tat of ratings most of my lower ratings come from pax below a 4.5


I dont think it shows on my phone when i get ping (hwmany syars the person got ,im an android)


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

The ratings show when you get the ping. Look at the bottom of the circle. It's there, but very small.


----------



## KingGoober (Feb 15, 2017)

Grand said:


> Is this what you are missing?
> View attachment 104612


Confused with your image. Surge says 4x in the circle but 1.2 below for a pick-up that's only a minute away? Am I missing something?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Blackcab said:


> I drive black, select and when I have to x. If I'm in a bad area or if things get really slow or starts surging I drive x. My ratings go down significantly driving x. Really funny, pax get a clean black car for peanuts and for some reason they will give me a 1 star. Happens all the time. Anyone else have that issue?


I have noticed this too. I just bought a nice 300, I had a 200 and was getting great ratings, but over the month I've had the car my ratings went from 4.87 to now a 4.84 tonight. WTF!? Are x riders jealous of the car, or do they think because they got lucky and got in a Select car they should be offered amenities that I offer my select pax. I got a 1* today for no reason. All of my rides the last 2 days have been great for the most part. If someone 1* you, it should be mandatory that they leave a comment as to why.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Keep doing X.


----------



## Blackcab (Dec 3, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> I have noticed this too. I just bought a nice 300, I had a 200 and was getting great ratings, but over the month I've had the car my ratings went from 4.87 to now a 4.84 tonight. WTF!? Are x riders jealous of the car, or do they think because they got lucky and got in a Select car they should be offered amenities that I offer my select pax. I got a 1* today for no reason. All of my rides the last 2 days have been great for the most part. If someone 1* you, it should be mandatory that they leave a comment as to why.


Same kind of people who would draw a mustache with a sharpie to the Mona Lisa for no reason. Some x drivers resent select and black also


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> If someone 1* you, it should be mandatory that they leave a comment as to why.


So they can makeup a b.s. reason?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> So they can makeup a b.s. reason?


At least I could tell if it's something I'm doing. I was getting a little too comfortable and was starting to make turns too hard. I corrected it and my ratings are starting to go up a tad, but it would be nice to know if that's the reason they are downrating


----------

